# Defined Details - Scottish polishing Class (August)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Scotland class (August)*

We are proud to announce a further class to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The class will be held on Sunday the 28th of August at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow and I have been informed that Dave Kg will be on hand this day to participate and pass on some of his skills and knowledge to though on the class.
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

 The classes this year will cost £55 per head. 

 The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

 To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6.

 These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on 









 *Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

 *Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*

 This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

 The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

 The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.
Gordon.

Sunday 28th Beginners coarse.
1.Bazves
2. Soapysuds
3. Cammy1981
4. Andrew Thompson FB
5. Jonathan Campbell FB
6. Stomper

Reserve spaces.
1. 
2. 
3. K4ith
4. 
5. Waito
6.

Red -Payment due
Blue - Payment received and place booked on class.​​


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Would be interested in attending :buffer:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

bazves said:


> Would be interested in attending :buffer:


Added your name
And thank you for your interest in our polishing class.
I will also forward you a Pm with personal details.
Gordon.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

caledonia said:


> Added your name
> And thank you for your interest in our polishing class.
> I will also forward you a Pm with personal details.
> Gordon.


Thanks PM received :thumb:

Interest seems a little low at the moment, Im assuming that will be a minimum take up for the course to proceed?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bazves said:


> Thanks PM received :thumb:
> 
> Interest seems a little low at the moment, Im assuming that will be a minimum take up for the course to proceed?


Nope - Gordon runs these classes regardless of interest. If only one is on the list, then your lucky, you get one to one tuition on the day :thumb: Its an approach Gordon and I always had when we were running the classes together and Gordon has kept going - even if there is only one person on the list, the class will run


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Nope - Gordon runs these classes regardless of interest. If only one is on the list, then your lucky, you get one to one tuition on the day :thumb: Its an approach Gordon and I always had when we were running the classes together and Gordon has kept going - even if there is only one person on the list, the class will run


Great, thanks for the confirmation, I get that payment sorted out


----------



## soapysuds (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Gordon, thanks for the PM could you please put ma name down. thanks :buffer:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love to come along to this one guys , have had loads of holidays this month and other people are of too . If I can wangle another day of I will definitely be there . Looking forward to meeting Dave too , read lots of his posts with great interest , and Awe .
Put me down in the maybe list till I sweet talk my gaffer tomorrow


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

do you have rough idea of finish times for the course as I am interested but have to be through to edinburgh to pick my kids up.


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

Id be interested in attending. Could you send me more details?

Couple of questions, what do I need to bring & could you work on your own car for the day?

Thanks


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd also be interested in attending this.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

List has been updated and all Pm sent out. If anyone has been missed or does not receive a pm by tomorrow morning. Could you please post up on this thread, or call 07817 224 869.
Thanks you for showing an interest in out class.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the payment and you are now confirmed on the day Alan.
Gordon.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

caledonia said:


> List has been updated and all Pm sent out. If anyone has been missed or does not receive a pm by tomorrow morning. Could you please post up on this thread, or call 07817 224 869.
> Thanks you for showing an interest in out class.
> Gordon.


Gordon, don't think I got the PM mentioned here..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

bazves said:


> Gordon, don't think I got the PM mentioned here..


Thanks for posting up. But the Pms I was referring to was the first batch with payment details. And yes you have received this pm. (Sorry for the confusion) Final Pms will be sent out at the turn of next week, when I get back from the Midlands. This will have address and class details.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

List now up to date.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Payment made .
Unique Transaction ID #0YA72534WW985421W


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Is there space for one more, is that right?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

pi quattro said:


> Is there space for one more, is that right?


Pm sent and will confirm this tomorrow


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Final Pms have been sent out for this Sundays class. Any one that has not received a pm can you please let me know
Thanks Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent, really looking forward to the weekend and being part of the classes. :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeh mate me too . Gonna be an eye opener for me I think .
Can't wait :buffer:


----------



## soapysuds (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a quick post to say thanks to both Gordon and Dave for an entertaining n enlightening day, hope to put my new found gain in knowledge and understanding to good use soon as the wonderful Scottish weather will allow!:buffer: 
Thanks to all the attendees for adding to the sometimes colourful banter.:thumb: 
Nice to meet you all:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the day :thumb:


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Hi 

I thoroughly enjoyed myself today and actually learned a bit too lol! Dave and Gordon were excellent teachers and didn't mind getting asked for the tenth time to explain menzerna polishes! 

Thanks again, looking forward to a future event.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No problems mate, that is what we are there for - to be asked questions!  Glad you enjoyed and got something good out of the day


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I second that. Had a great day . Learnt enough to keep me going for a while .
Now where's the sandpaper ......


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

And thirded!

Great day all round (other than the 300 mile round trip) learnt a lot :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Missed this for some reason
Always next time lads
Awe the best
Bruce


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Gordon, after sleeping on it, i am eyeing up the megs MF system! I have been lured to the dark side.. ..:buffer:


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

Gordon & Dave 

Thanks a bunch for the class and all the advice throughout the day. It was magic, great laugh and a good bunch of guys. Can't wait till the next one!

Couldn't have asked for more!

Alan


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

soapysuds said:


> Just a quick post to say thanks to both Gordon and Dave for an entertaining n enlightening day, hope to put my new found gain in knowledge and understanding to good use soon as the wonderful Scottish weather will allow!:buffer:
> Thanks to all the attendees for adding to the sometimes colourful banter.:thumb:
> Nice to meet you all:wave:





pi quattro said:


> Hi
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed myself today and actually learned a bit too lol! Dave and Gordon were excellent teachers and didn't mind getting asked for the tenth time to explain menzerna polishes!
> 
> Thanks again, looking forward to a future event.





Stomper said:


> I second that. Had a great day . Learnt enough to keep me going for a while .
> Now where's the sandpaper ......





bazves said:


> And thirded!
> 
> Great day all round (other than the 300 mile round trip) learnt a lot :thumb:





tartanhaggis said:


> Missed this for some reason
> Always next time lads
> Awe the best
> Bruce





pi quattro said:


> Gordon, after sleeping on it, i am eyeing up the megs MF system! I have been lured to the dark side.. ..:buffer:





cammy1981 said:


> Gordon & Dave
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the class and all the advice throughout the day. It was magic, great laugh and a good bunch of guys. Can't wait till the next one!
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for all the feedback lads. We are glad you found the day beneficial to all that attended. As Dave has already mentioned. Question are all part of the fun and hope we answered to your satisfaction.

As is the colourful but light hearted banter. SSHHHHH.

Stomper step away from the wet n dry paper and don't you dare sand the classic of yours. :thumb: Please remember wet sanding is only something to carry out under extreme circumstances and although it is demonstrated. And yes we all had a bit of fun. Is part of the learning process.

Baz. Glad you also made it home safely also. And glad your trip was worth it.

Pi Quattro. I knew you would eventually. You has the look and willingness to grasp new things :lol:

Cammy. The advance one is full on but your more than welcome any time m8.

And not forgetting Bruce. You are only allowed to sign up for the class. Providing you bring along your lovely Fiesta again.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a deal mate . Will keep my eyes open for the next one:thumb:


----------

